# Seal-a-meal?



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,

I was hoping someone could let me know if I can use a Seal-a-Meal on hard cheese, instead of wax? I have one that will take out all extra air. Will it age well like that? Or am I wasting my time and bags?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I wouldn't think so as it can't breath at all in plastic. but really don't have a clue


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Just my humble opinion: I'd hestitate and the reason is because plastic asborbs the milk hence giving it an, "off taste." At least it does with putting milk in plastic jugs/containers to store. Not even rinsing the plastic jugs with cold water works.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

One day I was out of wax and had to mail order so tried a vacuum pack on some 'could have been very fine' manchego wheels. dang o dang - they were awful. They got slimy and when I cut one a horrid ammonia smell nearly knocked me out. I am guessing they needed to breathe for longer and the plastic did not let them finish up. So ....my vote is no altho it might have been my cheeses and not the plastic. 
I was much happier with waxed pieces. 
Speaking of which- I just hit the jackpot and "found" a 2 pound wheel of Colby that is 16 months old!!!! You cannot believe how yummy. Lost it in a too full minifridge and boy am I glad. It smells so good too and I was braced for yuk. 
So hide a few and let em sit- it's worth the wait!
Lee


----------

